# Delamination Repair After Warranty Period?



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Anybody had success getting Keystone to repair a delamination problem in the front of their trailer? I just noticed an 8-inch long bubble at the lower left front of the trailer.

The trailer was purchased on Dec 2005 which means I'm out of warranty by 7 months.

Thanks...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, I was successful this past winter. Our's is a 2004 and out of the standard warranty period. I first contacted my dealer and took the Outback back to him. My service advisor took some digital pictures, wrote it up and sent it to Keystone. Initially it was rejected. He then gave me a customer service number and I spoke with a gentlemen named Thom. I explained I was a member of Outbackers and that I knew there was a delam problem with the Outbacks. He said that Keystone want's to do the "right thing" and asked that I have my service advisor resend the photo's with the request and that he direct that info specifically to him.

About a week and a half went by with no word and I contacted my S.A asking what happened to my request. He said it was denied (that Thom denied speaking with me - MAJOR B.S!!! Thom and I have a very pleasant conversation). I started to get upset, but kept my cool and suggested a conference call between me, my S.A and the Thom from Keystone to clear this up. He said he would call Keystone first and advise. About 2 hours later (no conference call) my S.A called back and said it was approved! *Amazing!*







I think he had sat on the request and tried to blow me off to cover his own a$$. Grrrrrr!!!

Bottom line, it was done at no cost to me, but I was a border line pain in his backside to make it happen. You WILL have to be persistent. I kept all my anger inside, but kept the pressure on in a polite, but assertive way.

Good luck!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









Went to dealer with the similar problem with my 05 unit. They stated I was out of warranty but they would check on it. Several months later checked again they said that Keystone said sorry. Not sure if the dealer even tried to call Keystone to be honest or just took the easy way out.

I wrote to Keystone from their web site and explained the situation. I got a call back in a few days asking for photos. The person was very pleasant to work with, great experience. Sent the photos and was again called promptly. He said that they wanted to do the right thing and to take it to my dealer and tell them Keystone approved the repairs and to have them call him direct. Long story short it is fixed and looks great.

*BEFORE*















*AFTER*
















Good luck hope it all works out for you!
Tony


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Which one is delamination, the one on the left, or the little crinkles in the right picture? Seems like two issues?

Nice job on the fix!!!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

having_fun said:


> Which one is delamination, the one on the left, or the little crinkles in the right picture? Seems like two issues?
> 
> Nice job on the fix!!!


Not sure but did not like either issue. One was warping and one was crinkling, not sure if either was delamination to be honest. Glad it is fixed though.

Later
Tony


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Just noticed the front of our trailer is showing signs of delamination (during our recent trip through Montana/Yellowstone). First thing I did was call our dealer and Keystone Customer Service. Keystone will tell you to go through your dealer and your dealer will tell you to call Keystone (be ready for this).

When I returned home I took pictures of the delamination along with pictures inside the trailer (in our case, the Bunkhouse, inside the closet, front storage area and roof). You need to do this to document a baseline of the damage along with your own documentation to prove the delamination is not due to water damage.

I'm early in the process in getting this issue resolved, I'll try to keep everyone posted on our progress.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

----------> UPDATE <--------








I'm a Happy Outback Camper !!!









My local dealer (Eastbay RV in Martinez, CA) called Keystone regarding my front delamination problem. Keystone reponded within hours and authorized the warranty repair. EastbayRV took care of the rest in a very very professional manner.

Both Keystone and Eastbay-RV deserves a pat on the back.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BaseCamp said:


> ----------> UPDATE <--------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great news!! Good for you









I just hope that everyone who may have this delam problem someday is treated the same way...
At least there's hope right??


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That is good news !! Congrats. Hopefully that same treatment will be given to me and others if we ever find ourselves with this problem.
Enjoy !!


----------

